# whatcha shootin?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

So what do ya take out in to the field? Are you the 10ga. 3 1/2 in type or do you carry a 3in 20 ga. Steel or other non tox loads? I carry Remington 870 mag. I shoot 3in hevishot in #2's for geese and #6's for ducks. I also shoot a little bir of steel in #2's for duck. 
good shooting to ya
Brad


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be chasin them with a Winchester SuperX2, 3.5" Remington HV steel in BB shot. Seemed to work well last year.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

870 express magnum... Shooting 3" Winchester HV 4s for ducks and BBs for geese. Decent pattern out of modified. I want to try Hevishot this season.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am gonna shoot some tibbars with grand-daddy's old Rem 1187 12 gauge autoloader with 2 3/4 pheasant gameload. Then I am gonna shoot some pheasants a Cherry Bend with a Rem 1148 full choke with some 2 3/4 pheasant gameload. And then I am gonna blast a whitetail with a Rem 1187 Premier autoloader with a 2 3/4 sabot.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

MP-153 shooting Handloaded #6 Hevi-shot for the ducks, 3 1/2" BB,2's in steel and 3" Tugsten 2's for geese. May try to load up some Hevi-shot 4's for both ducks and geese. My 13 year old son will be shooting a Daly 12 gauge semi with #4 fast steel, my #6 hevi loads for ducks and Tugsten 2's along with steel BB's,2's on geese.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Benelli Super Black Eagle. I shoot standard Federal steel in 3" #4 for ducks, and #2 for geese.

I never really felt a need to shoot the 3 1/2" where we hunt, the geese darn near land on your head.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Big 10 Boys,, Its awesome


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

12 ga 3'' 11-87 with some #2 Winchester Supremes for ducks and BB for geese. These loads are smokin at 1450 fps! I'm also gonna try the new high density by Federal


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a 870 wingmaster with a fixed mod choke only chambered for 2 3/4 but I just bought a Nova that should get here this Friday. Can't wait to get out and pattern it in and bust some clays this weekend. 2 more weeks, still need to paint the boat and decoys, gonna cut it close.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Browning Gold 3.5. In Steel, I shoot 3.5 2's and BB for geese. Later in the season I'll shoot BBB or even T's. In Hevi or Tungsten #4's 3" are great on decoying geese. For ducks I like 3 or 4's in steel and 5 or 6 for the heavy stuff. For pass shooting or later in the year, I sometimes switch to 3.5" 2 or 1 shot for the ducks. I use my IC choke tube and have an excellent pattern with it.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anybody get a tighter pattern with an IC choke using steel over the modified? I was told that many times that can be the case. I've heard that IC does to steel what Full does to lead.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Pete- In general you will get a tighter pattern with a more open choke with steel. This holds especially true with the larger shot sizes. If you are going to be over decoys and taking shots less than 40 yards or so, I would use the IC. However, I would suggest you pattern the gun to see what works best for your gun.

I've found that my browning patterns very well with nearly all non-tox shot with the IC (which is good since that tube is now frozen in!!!). The IC tube gives a bit more spread to the pattern and I can just kill more birds with it than I did with the modified. I've also ran 1000's of rounds through it over the years on sporting clays and doves w/the IC tube and now it is just second nature.

Wing shooting is a funny thing, it is kind of like hitting a baseball. Sometimes you have a hot streak, sometimes you are in a slump. Good hitters and shooters are able to replicate the same swing/follow through time and time again and can make minute adjustments without even thinking about it. When you hit a slump, avoid the temptation to start changing tubes and ammo, I think most of the time I am just not following thru, etc...


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

shouldn't I be using modified over decoys if I am going to get a tighter pattern with an IC?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya over decoys it best to use a wider pattern b/c the birds are normaly in close. I use a mod. over decoys and a full when I hunt late season and the birds don't come in as well. but then again its all on how well your gun patterns with different shot and tubes.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I would use the IC over dekes. What I was trying to say was that even though the IC is a more open choke, it will still give good patterns at longer ranges and has been a good all-around choice for us. It is a bit more open (more forgiving) than a modified and will give a better pattern (a bit wider) for close range shooting. I go by the "rule" that with steel and the other no-tox stuff that an IC tube is a modified and and a modified is a full choke tube. If you are using a modified (full) over dekes and shooting at targets under 30 yards, it is very easy to miss a bird because the pattern has not had enough time to open up.

Best thing to do is pattern the gun with both tubes at about 30 yards and see which one gives a good sized but dense pattern. You can also shoot a pattern with both at 20 yards to see how tight each is at close range, I think you may be surprised.

When we switched to IC we started killing more birds, but that is just us! !$


----------

